# Support for M1 CPU/GPU? Either as an Intel app or recompiled?



## reedog117 (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anyone with an Apple Developer kit or a pre-release M1 Mac tried recompiling and/or running as an Intel app OBS Studio for the new Macs with M1 CPU/GPU? Would like to know if running on those is any sort of possibility or if support is still far out.


----------



## TarantulasDreamTV (Nov 21, 2020)

A forum poster on this thread tested OBS on the new Macbook Air M1 and has stated it works perfectly (running even better than on his Macbook Pro 2020). Having said that, no guarantees but the few reports of OBS on M1 sound promising!






						OBS on Apple Silicon
					

With Apple releasing their first Apple Silicon by the end of the year. What are the plans for OBS on those systems? Do you think it’ll be a pain in the butt or a smooth transition? I’m a recent user of OBS but I don’t know anything about programming or coding. Has this discussion have taken...




					obsproject.com


----------



## kellemar (Nov 21, 2020)

It works fine on M1.


----------



## NeonNoir (Dec 12, 2020)

kellemar said:


> It works fine on M1.


Did not work for SH**T on my M1 it downloads and installs, but does not run at all... I used Streamlabs as it seems to work fine, but it has so many limitations that it is unbearable and elgato streamdeck does not pick up any scenes 

OBS DOES NOT WORK ON APPLE M1


----------



## seabass9 (Dec 13, 2020)

NeonNoir said:


> Did not work for SH**T on my M1 it downloads and installs, but does not run at all... I used Streamlabs as it seems to work fine, but it has so many limitations that it is unbearable and elgato streamdeck does not pick up any scenes
> 
> OBS DOES NOT WORK ON APPLE M1


I've been using it on a MacBook Air M1 with 16GB RAM. After the first run, where it seems to run the Rosetta2 translation layer, OBS 26.0.2 runs amazingly well. I use a couple of iPhones as video sources along with a Logitech webcam, and it's really smooth, much better than on my  2018 fully loaded 15"MBP. Best thing of all is there is no fan noise!  I've been using the Mac Virtual Camera plugin and the result when streaming through zoom is much lower latency than before. I did try NDI but that doesn't seem to be supported yet.


----------



## nottooloud (Dec 13, 2020)

NeonNoir said:


> downloads and installs, but does not run at all...



That sounds like the Big Sur browser sources bug. Back up and blow away all your scenes, and try again.


----------



## QMan (Dec 15, 2020)

seabass9 said:


> I've been using it on a MacBook Air M1 with 16GB RAM. After the first run, where it seems to run the Rosetta2 translation layer, OBS 26.0.2 runs amazingly well. I use a couple of iPhones as video sources along with a Logitech webcam, and it's really smooth, much better than on my  2018 fully loaded 15"MBP. Best thing of all is there is no fan noise!  I've been using the Mac Virtual Camera plugin and the result when streaming through zoom is much lower latency than before. I did try NDI but that doesn't seem to be supported yet.


That's good news as we were considering getting a new M1 Mac to do OBS videos using a couple of iPhones as cameras. What method are you using to connect the iPhones? It would be good to know if it's what we have been using and that part of the puzzle is also working on M1.


----------

